# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is this Winstrol Real?

## THEMOSTHATED

MFG- Jurox
Name- Stanosus 50
50mg/ml 20ml bottle

I screwed up when I bought it. I didnt think much of the box being cut out in a square and now I just noticed when taking these pics that the label on the bottle is also cut out. I think these are where the exp dates "were". How long does winny last after exp? Live and learn.

Pic 1

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

Pic 2

----------


## Zapp

I would throw that shit away. It looks old as hell, plus the label has been torn in half. Not worth the risk. The directions said not to be used in horses that will be slautered for human consumption. Who in God's name eats freakin horse meat?

----------


## mamias20918756

> I would throw that shit away. It looks old as hell, plus the label has been torn in half. Not worth the risk. The directions said not to be used in horses that will be slautered for human consumption. Who in God's name eats freakin horse meat?


 :Haha:  i'm with u on this one zapp

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

> I would throw that shit away. It looks old as hell, plus the label has been torn in half. Not worth the risk. The directions said not to be used in horses that will be slautered for human consumption. Who in God's name eats freakin horse meat?


I just found this pic on muscle **** on their legit pics. Just need to know about longevity. I searched JUROX's website and you have to have a password and name to get into their steroid sections for vets.

----------


## Zapp

I'm not doubting that it's real, I'm just saying I wouldn't put anything in my body that came out of a box that looked like that, nor would I use anything that had the exp date torn off. Throw it away and let it be a lesson learned.

----------


## METALMIKE

good to go bro, and I eat horse, very good meat  :Smilie: 
 :AaGreen22:

----------


## SnaX

well if its bad to EAT a horse that has been injected with that crap, I could only guess it would NOT be a wise idea to put that crap into YOU.

1. You cant consume an animal that has used it... Don't YOU use it.
2. Refer to 1.

----------


## stayinstacked

I dont see anything wrong w/ it, I'd shoot it. Never know if you dont try it

----------


## WEBB

go to the jurox site again and just send them an email, you dont need to go to the steroid section, just ask them about your bottle and give them any info you have, they'll get back to you in probablly about three days. i did this with some suspension and tren i got and they told me the tren was good but the suspension was no good cause they have never made it and the label was faked.

PEACE

----------


## sadspider

legit but have not seen e stuff in e market for last few year.....only this from australia.

----------


## sadspider

pics

----------


## Seajackal

> Who in God's name eats freakin horse meat?


I have bro and guess what raw! Here in Japan is part of Japanese cousine
not so common like sushi but you can find it if you want to try it go and ask
for "BA-SASHI" which means horse raw meat.

----------


## sevenmann

I have taken that RWR bottle . . I got good gains from it but many told me that it wasn't good, hmmmmmmmm . . 
As for the Jurox bottle at the top of this forum, I would be cautious room temperature is about 21 C or 70 F NOT 30 C

----------


## hydroP

> I dont see anything wrong w/ it, I'd shoot it. Never know if you dont try it


What's wrong with you bro? That is some really bad advice which makes you look like an idiot. 

This product is no longer produced and its not even the last packaging style made, the label is obviously torn for a reason (so the customer would not see that it is long since expired) You dont want to risk injecting that product, especially since it is water based and has a higher risk of bacteria growth.

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

> What's wrong with you bro? That is some really bad advice which makes you look like an idiot. 
> 
> This product is no longer produced and its not even the last packaging style made, the label is obviously torn for a reason (so the customer would not see that it is long since expired) You dont want to risk injecting that product, especially since it is water based and has a higher risk of bacteria growth.


Thats settled......I am trashing it and the guy I bought it from. thanks, guys.

----------

